# Parched corn....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Never heard of it until a few days ago.

Everything I'm reading says it's a great thing.

Bought some frozen corn and getting ready to give it a whirl.

From what I'm reading, the Indians ground it and took it on their travels. A handful followed by some water expanded it in the stomach and somewhat "filled the person up"

Plus, different ingredients can be mixed with it for added enjoyment....salt, brown sugar, etc, etc.

Anyone make this here?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

However your body can not make use of the proteins in it without help. That is why south American Indians died of starvation while eating plenty of it. Lime take while eating corn provides the body with what it needs to make use of the corn. This is why you often see lime severed.
They would put lime in the water when they mixed up the corn.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can see that being a problem if you were relying on it for your only food source, but as a supplement or in an emergency...seems like a pretty easy and cheap snack or soup/stew additive.

Did quite a bit of research on it and apparently it was pretty popular with the frontiersmen also.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Robie said:


> Never heard of it until a few days ago.
> 
> Everything I'm reading says it's a great thing.
> 
> ...


 @Robie I have never tried this yet we have loads of dehydrated corn in our larder. I stole this recipe from another site. My understanding is that soldiers in the Civil War carried parched corn in their rucksacks.
Default Parched Corn Recipe
Here it is my famous trail food of parched Corn. Why spend a bunch of money on pricey power bars, Native Americans and the early pioneers already knew how to make an easy nutritious snack. Parched corn was staple of early Americans and today it is the perfect pick-me-up for any outdoor activity. Follow these steps to whip up a batch of the original American energy food.

Things You'll Need:
Corn 
Skillet 
Butter, lard, oil or cooking spray 
Spoon 
Paper towel 
Cloth or plastic bags 
Dry the corn. The primary ingredient of parched corn is dried corn. To dry fresh corn on the cob, hang it in a dry area of your home and allow it to dry out naturally. Frozen corn can be dried in a dehydrator or spread on a cookie sheet and placed in an oven set at 150 degrees. Leave the oven door open a little. This method can take a few hours and the corn should be turned occasionally to prevent burning. 
Oil the skillet. Add a small amount of butter, lard or oil to a skillet. Cooking spray can also be used. Heat the oil on a low temperature. Wipe the frying pan with paper towel to remove any excess oil. Only a thin coating should remain on the bottom of the pan. 
Pour the corn in the skillet. Add enough dry corn to the skillet to just about cover the bottom. The actual amount will depend on the size of the skillet. 
Cook the corn. Allow the corn to cook slowly. Stir the dried corn constantly to prevent burning. I sometimes add crushed red peppers or other spices at this time for a different taste. The parched corn is done when the kernels have swollen, and turned a medium brown. A few of the kernels may explode, just like popcorn. 
Drain the corn. Pour the parched corn onto some paper towel and allow to thoroughly drain and cool. Turn the corn a couple of times to ensure that all excess oil is absorbed. Store the parched corn. Place the parched corn in a cloth, my favorite a hide bag (it soaks up any extra oil) or plastic bag for storage. A small bag of parched corn will be enough for your next day of hiking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Made a batch.

Tossed it with a little brown sugar.

I liked it.

I can see it being something handy to have on hand when you're "on the move".


----------



## PrepChris (Mar 23, 2017)

Good idea. Never thought about using corn actually. Need to test it out abit first tho in a survival situation to see what it brings. Will give it a go when summer when i go back home.


----------

